# Anterior crossbite



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I am pretty new to showing and am curious to the responses that you'll receive. 

Do you have the ability to post a photo that clearly shows the bite?

bump


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ACB is _fairly _common, and only affects the incisors. Although anything other than scissor is "undesireable, *IT IS NOT an overbite or underbite, which is the only DQ for teeth. . Some judges are known as "tooth fairies" and will discount _any_ imperfection.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I am pretty new to showing and am curious to the responses that you'll receive.
> 
> Do you have the ability to post a photo that clearly shows the bite?
> 
> bump


 
This is anterior crossbite:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Interesting, that's not what I was picturing based on the description. I was picturing a slightly undershot bite, I think. So for a bite to be considered "undershot," all the top teeth are behind the bottom teeth?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Interesting, that's not what I was picturing based on the description. I was picturing a slightly undershot bite, I think. So for a bite to be considered "undershot," all the top teeth are behind the bottom teeth?


 
Correct. 

This is a good chart:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know dogs do finish with bite irregularities if they are super nice, but maybe a breeder or handler would be so helpful in knowing what judges to show to?


----------



## dixie1968 (Sep 7, 2011)

THanks everyone for your thoughts. I am really wondering if there is a chance that the teeth will self correct. I do have a professional handler for her and she would know the "tooth fairies" so we will not be showing there!


----------



## kbo569 (Sep 23, 2011)

dixie1968 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this!
> 
> I have an 8 1/2 mo old who has Anterior crossbite. Top 2 middle incisors sit just behind the bottom 2 middle incisors.
> 
> ...


 my 15 month old male Golden was just diagnosed with an anterior crossbite a few hours ago by his veterinarian; he said this was unusual for dogs who were not intentionally bred for this type of dental occlusion (e.g., pugs and boxers). He thought maybe a genetic explanation might account for this but I am thinking more of an environmental/infant feeding issue (i.e., humans did not start to get malocclusion (narrow jaws and crowded/crooked teeth) until after the Industrial Revolution in Western Europe!).


----------

